# Necessity called!



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a special project that I was going to do, in a short while but life threw a curve. I needed a steady rest to safely make the urn, so I did a search of homemade ones/plans & who should pop up??? Dave Paine of course. ( thanks Dave!)
I modeled mine after the links he provided-- at this point aesthetics don't matter much, just looking for function. Had my local friend fashion a metal lock plate from my measurements $2 well spent. The rest was straightforward for me-- usually only need to see something to build it. Plywood for frame and Red Oak for staves, wheels courtesy of Goodwill--roller blade. Total cost around $30-- better'n $350!
This will fit my Nova 1624 and with a spacer will work on my 17 in Shopfox.
Dave H.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks nice doc.. It's amazing what a fellow can conjur up from the scrap pile in a time of need..
..Jon..


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, tried out the rest--- have to say that it's solid but...... In my exuberance, made it a little too big, and next one will have the center supports at different angles. Won't be a problem, since the closest thing to a spindle that I do are rolling pins.
Not hard to make, just the time involved.
Guess ill save this one for if I ever get a bigger lathe.
Dave H


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

sweet looking rig - I'm sure speaking one dave to another dave that dave would be glad to see it


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Doc,
when I made mine, I used a single piece of 3/4" furn. grade plywood. No need to put the extra pieces in and prevent the arms from pivoting. Gives you a little more leeway in positioning the wheels. I originally made it for my 10" jet midi. Added a block to it for my 1642 jet. I've only needed it a couple of times. Once when I made a 24" peppermill, and the other time was when I made a baseball bat.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

I really need to build one of those. Good work.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> sweet looking rig - I'm sure speaking one dave to another dave that dave would be glad to see it


Yes, he was happy to see the thread put to good use. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work. I find creating jigs and helper-tools almost as much fun as making "end products".


----------

